# Have you seen the latest design from Riparium Supply?



## ghostsword (3 Dec 2009)

Hi.. Have you seen the latest design from Riparium Supply? I have been using hanging planters for two months or so, but even buying in bulk, they do come more expensive that what Riparium Supply is selling, however shipping to the UK bumps the price up.

His latest design, removing suction cups and using magnetic bits, just makes it much neater.

Pitty he does not have contacts with a UK shop, they would buy in bulk, and take on the shipping charges from the USA.. 

http://www.ripariumsupply.com/store-special.html


----------



## Nick16 (3 Dec 2009)

im pretty sure the guys that owns it is a member of this very forum. Pm hydrophyte and have a chat. im sure he can sort you out.


----------



## ghostsword (3 Dec 2009)

Hi, I have dealt with him before, the postage cost to the UK makes the planters too expensive, so I am using my own planters, something very similar, but not as perfect as his ones. The problem is not just the the postage, but dealing with customs, too much hassle.

What would be good would be to see those units on a shop in the UK, or shipped from Europe.

For example, the trellis raft that he has, those look amazing, especially used with Anubias, as he demonstrated on a previous post.

Obviously one can copy those, but they would not come out as nice and not as cheap.

Hopefully he will make contact with a shop like Maidestone Aquatics, and sort out some kind of deal so that the kit is supplied in the UK.

I believe that emersed setups  are here to stay, and I haven't seen a product like his planters dedicated exclusively to use in fish tanks.

There are other suppliers, such as beanpod.net, but those are for herbs.


----------

